# Hottentotta caboverdensis



## Ythier (May 23, 2006)

Hi,
New species  ...paper here.
Pictures here (in the middle of the page)
Cheers
Eric


----------



## G. Carnell (May 23, 2006)

heheh new species, same pics  
tres beau specimen eric


----------



## fusion121 (May 23, 2006)

Congratulations on the paper Eric, and with Lourenco...very prestigious:clap:


----------



## Jmadson13 (May 23, 2006)

Very informative read


----------



## Michael (May 23, 2006)

Great work Eric!!


----------



## Ythier (May 23, 2006)

Hi,
Luc just asked me in PM about the elevation to specific level and why such an elevation was made. I thought it was perhaps interesting to put my reply here.
Cheers
Eric

(PS. this species was previously known as H.hottentotta (only one reference on this scorpion, in a Schmidt's paper on Cape Verde spiders), not as a subspecies of H.h, so it wasn't elevated at a species level, it was just newly described. Also, the species cannot be described as a subspecies of H.h. because of this geographical isolation for a long time, and definitive)

_"We made another paper which will be presented at the next Conference of Sitges, Spain, regarding partenogenesis of this scorpion. There is no endemic scorpions in Cape Verde islands, this scorpion comes from H.hottentotta nigrocarinatus' populations from the neighbouring Senegal (seaborne trade). The scorpion established itself here thanks to parthenogenesis. There was an allopatric speciation of the introduced population, and the scorpion is now morphologically really different of the H.hottentotta ssp of the continent."_


----------



## fusion121 (May 23, 2006)

Ythier said:
			
		

> Hi,
> Luc just asked me in PM about the elevation to specific level and why such an elevation was made. I thought it was perhaps interesting to put my reply here.
> Cheers
> Eric
> ...


Hi Eric
Interesting...how long has this speciation been occurring, when did the H. nigrocarinatus originally arrive on the Cape Verde islands?


----------



## ScorpDude (May 23, 2006)

Thats a very nice scorpion, I'm presuming that its relatively toxic being a hottentotta...?


----------



## Ythier (May 23, 2006)

fusion121 said:
			
		

> Hi Eric
> Interesting...how long has this speciation been occurring, when did the H. nigrocarinatus originally arrive on the Cape Verde islands?


We don't know, but as the seaborne trade exist for a long time between CV and the continent (Senegal), and as H.c. is morphologically different from H.n. and H.h., we suppose the Hottentotta arrived in CV a long time ago.
Cheers
Eric


----------



## Ythier (May 23, 2006)

ScorpDude said:
			
		

> Thats a very nice scorpion, I'm presuming that its relatively toxic being a hottentotta...?


I don't know, probably yes...


----------



## fusion121 (May 23, 2006)

Ythier said:
			
		

> We don't know, but as the seaborne trade exist for a long time between CV and the continent (Senegal), and as H.c. is morphologically different from H.n. and H.h., we suppose the Hottentotta arrived in CV a long time ago.
> Cheers
> Eric


Would it be possible to infer the amount of time from DNA analysis/comparison of the two species?


----------



## Ythier (May 23, 2006)

fusion121 said:
			
		

> Would it be possible to infer the amount of time from DNA analysis/comparison of the two species?


Surely, a phylogenetical approach could answer to this question, however Lourenço is of the old school  , it is a work for Prendini or Gantenbein.


----------



## Prymal (May 23, 2006)

Eric,

Thanks for the information. I'm greatly looking forward to reading the second paper when it is published.

Later...Luc


----------

